# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  الولايات المتحدة تنتزع لقب أقوى كمبيوتر من اليابان

## mohamed73

صناعة سوبر كمبيوتر بقوة كبيرة يعد محور صراع بين الدول  المتطوّرة تكنولوجياً، وهو ما تعمل الولايات المتحدة على الاحتفاظ بالقمة  فيه، حيث تمكنت من صنع كمبيوتر خارق انتزعت به لقب أقوى كمبيوتر في العالم  من اليابان.   كانت شركة "IBM" قد نجحت في صنع السوبر كمبيوتر "Sequoia"  الذي يُعد أسرع 1.55 مرة من الكمبيوتر الياباني "Fujitsu K" وتم تركيبه  وتشغيله في معامل "لورانس ليفمور" بوزارة الطاقة الأميركية في ولاية  كاليفورنيا الأميركية، وفقا لما ذكرته صحيفة "ديلي ميل" البريطانية.   يستطيع الجهاز الجديد في أقل من ثانية القيام بحسابات كانت  تحتاج إلى 3 أيام من السوبر كمبيوتر "CM-5/1024" الذي تم إنتاجه عام 1993،  ووفقا لما ذكره فريق "IBM" الذي أشرف على صناعة الكمبيوتر العملاق فإنه  أقوى 273,930 من جهاز "CM-5/1024".   وقد ذكرت شبكة "BBC" أن الجهاز قادر على الحساب في ساعة واحدة ما سيستغرق 6.7 مليار شخص في حسابه على الآلات الحاسبة لمدة 320 عاما.   وسيتم استخدام الكمبيوتر في إجراء عمليات المماثلة على  الأسلحة النووية لتجنب إجراء التجارب النووية الحية تحت الأرض، لما تمثله  من مخاطر.   يحتوي الجهاز على أكثر من 1.5 مليون معالج، كما أنه يتميز  باستهلاك أقل للطاقة، حيث يستهلك 7.9 ميغاوات فقط مقارنة بالكمبيوتر  الياباني الذي يستهلك 12.6 ميجاوات. يُذكر أن الدول الأخرى التي تملك كمبيوترات عملاقة إلى جانب  الولايات المتحدة واليابان هي الصين، المانيا، فرنسا وايطاليا. وقد بنت  "IBM" 5 أجهزة من بين أفضل 10 في العالم.

----------


## امير محمد

مشكور اساذي العزيز على المتابعة الجميلة

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## omarb1989

دولتان عظيمتان 
لكن في الواقع لايوجد تنافس حقيقي بين الدولتين لأن اليابان ليست ندا للولايات المتحدة ومانراه ماهو إلا للحاجة التكنولوجية  
جزاك الله خيرا

----------

